

1500 people died in America in 2009 because not everyone gets sick leave - brohoolio
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/01/15/more-than-a-third-of-american-workers-dont-get-sick-leave-and-theyre-making-the-rest-of-us-ill/

======
mtmail
The title of the article is "More than a third of American workers don’t get
sick leave, and they’re making the rest of us ill".

